# Anybody using circle hooks for tip ups?



## upperhand (Mar 27, 2015)

This year I am running Gamakatsu 2/0 octopus circles on all my tip ups. I am tired of deep hooking and killing big fish. To me a circle hook is the best bet. I lived in Florida for awhile and used circle hooks a lot on many different species. The way circles hook the fish in the corner of the mouth prevents (most)gut hooking. You can use lighter leader without as many break offs (the hook set in the corner of the mouth and keeps the line away from the teeth) . I also like that you don't have to set the hook, just apply pressure and hook sets itself. Just kinda wondering if anybody else has tried this?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

That is what I run on my tipups. Tipup line to swivel to 15lb mono leader with a circle hook. Very few deep hooked fish.


----------



## upperhand (Mar 27, 2015)

redneckman said:


> That is what I run on my tipups. Tipup line to swivel to 15lb mono leader with a circle hook. Very few deep hooked fish.


What hooks are you using? I had a heck of a time tracking any down in the UP. My buddy went to Cabelas in Green Bay and picked me up a couple packs.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

upperhand said:


> What hooks are you using? I had a heck of a time tracking any down in the UP. My buddy went to Cabelas in Green Bay and picked me up a couple packs.


I can't remember the size, but I use the same hooks. I think I use #2's, not 2/0. Generally hook suckers or goldens right in front of the dorsal fin.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I have used big and small circle hooks 1/0 for pike all the way to #10 for trout. Tipup line to swivel, 20# Fluoro leader for pike, 6 lb for trout. I too felt terrible about gut hooks. I lose the occasional fish IMO because I don't have a treble but oh well.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried circles for awhile, but eventually settled on smaller tru turn singles


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I started using them 50/50 on tip ups last year. Unfortunately I haven't caught enough pike on them to really tell the difference. The first three strikes I lost which was discouraging. Anyways my thought is that I use them on smaller pike minnows and suckers as I would assume they would be swallowed easier, and use a quick strike rig with trebles for the larger suckers or deadbait in the 6-10" range.


----------



## upperhand (Mar 27, 2015)

When I first started using them I missed a lot of fish. Once you get the feel for it they are really effective. It's all about how how you apply pressure. You also have to fight the instinct to yank the hook, which is hard because we are trained to!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I only use them , 3/0 you just add pressure to stop the run and pull them back. I find generally the less " hook set" the better, but it is hard not to jerk them, most hooks will be set in the corner of the mouth. I have caught too many shorts, that when I got them in were bleeding out both gills. I released them, knowing they were going to die.. I still use steel leader material, instead of flouro, like my buddy does, and we seem to catch the same amount of fish


----------

